# Questions on K2 Thraxis



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm in the market for some new boots. I've currently got some Salomon Malamutes that have just gone too soft on me. I'm a big guy (6'3", 320lbs, Size 13 boot). I know at my size I put a lot of extra torque on my equipment than someone smaller will, so I don't have any super high expectations for how long equipment will last for me. The rest of my setup is Union Force MC Bindings and a Unity Dominion 170. I ride very fast and aggressive on steeps, and favor powder whenever I can find it.

I've been looking at going the BOA route for awhile not just for ease of use, but also that it should be a bit stiffer overall. I've tried out the insanos and they had some nasty pinch points for me. I've become drawn to the K2 line partly for the conda system which helps me a lot (real flat feet with inevitable heel lift). 

From a model perspective I've gravitated towards the Thraxis for the stiffness and tweak ability of the boot; however, I don't have any retailers near me that would stock it in my size. As such I've tried on the Maysis to get an idea for fit which leaves a few questions:

1. Do k2 boots generally fit the same (length/footbed, i know stiffness etc is different) between models (especially Maysis and Thraxis)? 
2. How tight should my toes initially be at the end of the boot, I know it will pack out, but how much? I had someone try and tell me I could do a 12 and it would pack out enough, but trying on 12 vs 13 in the Maysis I found the 12 unbearably painful (all toes jammed against the edge of the liner, just about curling). In the 13 they felt snug, they were touching the end of the liner but it wasn't painful. My concern is whether the 13 fits the way it 'eventually' should (and thus I should just try and pack out the 12), or if the 12 is way too tight and will never get loose enough/13 could get too loose.
3. Do you know of any major differences between 2012 and 2013 Thraxis that would make any substantial difference? I'm leaning towards 2012 to save some money. 


Thanks!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I just bought a pair of Thraxis in a size 10 and after having them heat moulded, they still fit smaller than the size 9.5 K2 boots I rode last year. When I hold them up against my old Raider Boa boots the Thraxis are actually physically shorter in size then the old boots but are labelled half a size bigger. I couldn't get my foot into a 9.5 pair of UFOs I tried on this year. My suggestion is to try them on before you buy them. I haven't tried this years Maysis so I can't compare. 

I'm not sure how much they will pack out after the heat moulding, I've heard mixed stories on this from various people. My toes are comfortably up against the front but they are not crammed into the front of the boot, I'm not taking the chance on them not packing out a ton.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I just bought a pair of Thraxis in a size 10 and after having them heat moulded, they still fit smaller than the size 9.5 K2 boots I rode last year. When I hold them up against my old Raider Boa boots the Thraxis are actually physically shorter in size then the old boots but are labelled half a size bigger. I couldn't get my foot into a 9.5 pair of UFOs I tried on this year. My suggestion is to try them on before you buy them. I haven't tried this years Maysis so I can't compare.
> 
> I'm not sure how much they will pack out after the heat moulding, I've heard mixed stories on this from various people. My toes are comfortably up against the front but they are not crammed into the front of the boot, I'm not taking the chance on them not packing out a ton.


Thanks! That actually helps a lot, it tells me that the fit is roughly the same between models (your trying the UFO vs Thraxis) which means I can hopefully expect similar. I know I'll be packing them out one way or another, so I feel comfortable there. I tried on the UFO in a 12 and it fit similar to the Maysis in a 12. Thanks!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I thought the Thraxis and UFOs fit pretty much exactly the same when I tried them. The difference between last years K2 boot sizes though was half a size off in my experience so I would be wary of ordering 2012 boots based on how the 2013 fit you in the store. I wouldn't buy boots online, but to each his own.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I thought the Thraxis and UFOs fit pretty much exactly the same when I tried them. The difference between last years K2 boot sizes though was half a size off in my experience so I would be wary of ordering 2012 boots based on how the 2013 fit you in the store. I wouldn't buy boots online, but to each his own.


Thanks, it sounds like last years should be a little larger, which might be ok...I generally agree with not buying online but the cost of last year's boot vs this years is roughly a $225 *difference* which is more worth the gamble to me.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Buy from dog funk or back country (same company) and you have a lifetime no questions asked return policy. 

I'm going through the exact same thing right now with boots and sizing. Being in CO, shipping time will be very short for you.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

I ended up ordering from EVO (appeared to be good return policy (no REI or Backcountry, but good enough) Got them at a sizeable discount. They just arrived this evening and the 2011-2012 in a Size 13 are fitting me like a glove. I just need to figure out how to get the liners molded and I'll be ready to rock and rool


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Make sure when you mold them them they pull the liner out of the boot to heat them up. And the insoles out and throw them in the trash. YOU NEED AFTERMARKET INSOLES. Remind or Superfeet will do it. Heat the liner then put the insoles in then your foot.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Already got Superfeet  Thanks for the advice on how to do the liners!


----------

